# Kamisama no Iutoori 2



## Rica_Patin (Feb 5, 2013)

This is the weekly sequel to Kamisama no Iutoori which was an okay series.
This series though is appallingly bad and lacks all the elements that made the original an entertaining but flawed series.
Read at your own risk.

Ch.17


----------



## stream (Feb 5, 2013)

BOOORING. 
I feel like the author is trying to milk the concept for all it's got. Unless you get your kicks from watching people go splat, I don't see the point in going through the whole thing again; especially since you know what is going to happen during the next 20 chapters or so.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 5, 2013)

stream said:


> BOOORING.
> I feel like the author is trying to milk the concept for all it's got. Unless you get your kicks from watching people go splat, I don't see the point in going through the whole thing again; especially since you know what is going to happen during the next 20 chapters or so.



Yeah... I'm trying to be optimistic here but I agree with you... Hopefully something big happens though to maybe catch our interest or something. I am really hoping this doesn't get cancelled though because I really want to find out what happened after at the end of the first series.

But also, while we may find it kind of boring people who haven't read the first series might really be sucked in. I'm hoping a new reader will come into the thread and tell us what they think.


----------



## belkrax (Feb 5, 2013)

Im starting reading it and so fars seems as good as the original, but i still wonder if the part one protagonist died or not. This repeated story lskhflksjahklf me, i wanna knooooww if he surviveeed


----------



## shadowlords (Feb 5, 2013)

I miss the original characters. We need another sadist


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 12, 2013)

So for all of us who have read the original series and are kind of bummed that it's starting from the games all over again I have some interesting news. So from what I understand around Chapter 4 there is some huge plot that will spark up our interest again.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 15, 2013)

Magician Vol.2.19 Ch.75

I honestly didn't like the chapter that much for various reasons, but the ending was interesting. Guess this wont' just be a plain repeat of the original series after all.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 20, 2013)

Chapter 4
Quincy

Much more interesting chapter this time around! Also very happy that it's now clear that this won't be a repeat of the first series.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 23, 2013)

Chapter 5. 
Ch.13

Interesting chapter, but something about this new series just seems off to me. I don't know what it is but I really don't like the execution of the manga so far... Hopefully improves as it goes along though. I wouldn't mind seeing the opinions of new readers though who have only been reading this so I can find out if it's just me unfairly comparing it to the first series or not.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 27, 2013)

Chapter 6
here


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 9, 2013)

Chapter 7 
This

Is nobody reading this this? I really wouldn't blame you for not reading it though... I hate to say this but this is really terrible... While it's telling a different story from the original series it really isn't as interesting, the characters aren't anywhere near as good, the art isn't as good, and it just doesn't have the same chilling atmosphere that the original had... The only reason I haven't dropped this yet is because I enjoyed the original one so much.


----------



## stream (Mar 10, 2013)

Still reading it, but to be honest, the "OMG PEOPLE ARE DYING RANDOMLY IN HORRIBLE WAYS" plot is wearing a bit thin on me. Even if the scenario the second time around is different, I still feel that the author is just milking the concept as much as he can before actually going on with the story.
At this point, it is hard caring for anything that happens since anyway any of the main characters can be killed off at any time.


----------



## rajin (Jun 3, 2013)

*Kamisama no Iutoori Ni 19 Raw *

*Ch.13.5

*
*Kamisama no Iutoori Ni 20 Raw *
*Ch.13.5 *


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 24, 2013)

Chapters 23-25 are out. The series is still complete and utter shit, but at least these chapters captured my interest a little bit.


----------



## Byrd (Aug 1, 2013)

Ever since it became a shonen.. it doesn't feel the same... Part 1 was excellent


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 1, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Ever since it became a shonen.. it doesn't feel the same... Part 1 was excellent



What the fuck are you talking about? It's always been a shonen.


----------



## Byrd (Aug 1, 2013)

I could have sworn Part one was seinen...


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 1, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> I could have sworn Part one was seinen...



Nope, serialized in Bessatsu Shonen Magazine.


----------



## rajin (Sep 25, 2013)

*Kamisama no Iutoori Ni 35 Raw *
*apparently used the 'Frog Punch' *


----------



## Succubus (Oct 7, 2013)

dam cant resist to stop reading raws but I did... now I`m fucking sad


----------



## stream (Oct 8, 2013)

With this manga, it is really a mistake to let yourself care for any of the characters.


----------



## rajin (Oct 14, 2013)

*Kamisama no Iutoori Ni 38 Raw*

*Ch.14*


----------



## rajin (Oct 21, 2013)

*Kamisama no Iutoori Ni 39 Raw*

*And no it's not that he isn't completely aware of his surroundings or can asses the damage he's done to his opponents*


----------



## rajin (Oct 28, 2013)

*Kamisama no Iutoori Ni 40 Raw*

*Ch.5*


----------



## rajin (Nov 4, 2013)

*Kamisama no Iutoori Ni 41 Raw*

*Chapter 5.*


----------



## rajin (Nov 11, 2013)

*Kamisama no Iutoori Ni 42 Raw*

*Ch.194*


----------



## rajin (Nov 25, 2013)

*Kamisama no Iutoori Ni 44 Raw*

*Ch.17*


----------



## rajin (Dec 9, 2013)

*Kamisama no Iutoori Ni 46 Raw: Double page joined.*

*6*


----------



## rajin (Dec 23, 2013)

*Kamisama no Iutoori Ni 47 Raw*

*New chapter's up, people!*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm honestly shocked at how this series managed to run an entire year without getting cancelled with how goddamn terrible it is.


----------



## rajin (Jan 13, 2014)

*Kamisama no Iutoori Ni 49 Raw: 1 Double page joined.*

*Akame ga Kiru 45*


----------



## rajin (Feb 10, 2014)

*Kamisama no Iutoori Ni 53 Raw*

*The Gamer Chapter 23*


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 10, 2014)

Dammit, will anyone ever translate these chapters?


----------



## rajin (Feb 24, 2014)

*Kamisama no Iutoori Ni 55 Raw : 1 double page joined.*

*this*


----------



## Tayimus (Mar 13, 2014)

Tried signing up to Crunchyroll, had trouble, gave up.  

Anyway, Kissmanga has up to Chapter 50, and I must say, Akashi had some genuine badass moments.  Chapter 50 actually had me on the edge of my seat (ok maybe not the EDGE, but I was close).  And I really should have figured out the two twists at the end. There were at least two clues for each that I completely forgot about.  It was a pretty good chapter.  God I wanna read the next chapter.

I hope I'm not the only one who gasped like a girl when Akashi's flashforward showed--


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shun


----------



## rajin (Mar 17, 2014)

*Kamisama no Iutoori Ni 58 Raw*

*Chapter.15 ENG*


----------



## rajin (Mar 31, 2014)

*Kamisama no Iutoori Ni 59 Raw*

*Chapter is out*


----------



## rajin (Apr 7, 2014)

*Kamisama no Iutoori Ni 60 Raw*

*Kimi no Iru Machi X Princess Lucia Crossover manga released*


----------



## Aduro (Oct 15, 2014)

So I read the latest chapter, and I'm pretty sure the crossover happened in chapter 14 of the original series. Because Amaru had the helicopter. Does anyone else actually read this BTW?


----------



## Shozan (Nov 1, 2014)

yeah, I liked the firts part more (no that much asspulls) but I like the concept of the games and shit like that, so I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Succubus (Jan 16, 2015)

I like this manga until tom foolery ruined the manga turns into crappy shounen battle but doesnt matter I'm still enjoying games

especially rock, paper, scissors is the most terrifiying game

there are three consoles (Gods Children, Chosen Children and Unknown because blocked by bubble texts) at kaminaros room in the latest chapter so is there a possibility of a third series

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Turrin (Feb 15, 2015)

I really like this manga and the sadistic twists on various childhood games. I guess the biggest mystery here is what the third game is, since we already have the students that went to school and the students that were not there, so the only thing I can think of is that the third game is a second chance round, where those that die get another chance to win. However I hope it's not that, as it would belittle the deaths and what transpired into the two series thus far too much, but other than that I got no ideas; unless they are literally going to bring in juvenile delinquents. 

I'm also kind of disappointed with the tom foolery, not because the kids are getting god powers, because I think that obviously needed to happen at some-point since that was the point of the entire selection process in both series and I think the author is doing well pacing things, so they don't become gods right away; however I was disappointed that the Tom foolery weren't based around kid games or pranks, but just powers related to their most precious item.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Succubus (Mar 25, 2015)

scans are out

damnit I knew that Tasuku would die

his last words and expression made me cry


----------



## Byrd (Mar 25, 2015)

This manga and its death are quite touching


----------



## rajin (Apr 1, 2015)

*Kamisama no Iutoori Ni 103 Raw*

*Chapter 172*


----------



## Succubus (Apr 2, 2015)

oh man, it's really gonna end soon? 

so The Third game is Portrait of Hell


----------



## rajin (Apr 8, 2015)

*Kamisama no Iutoori Ni 104 Raw*

*Chapter 35.5*


----------



## Succubus (Apr 9, 2015)

finally the story connected.. I've waited for almost 2 years to fill up the cliffhanger from the first series.

"God Killers" arc has begun.

the author is so good


----------



## Succubus (Apr 10, 2015)

where can I find or watch a live action movie of this manga directed by Takeshi Miike?

I've tried to search on google and but i just can't find it...


----------



## TigerTwista (Apr 16, 2015)

Succubus said:


> where can I find or watch a live action movie of this manga directed by Takeshi Miike?
> 
> I've tried to search on google and but i just can't find it...



The actual DVD for this movie isn't coming out until next month unfortunately so you still got a bit of a wait before you can hope to try and find it.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 16, 2015)

TigerTwista said:


> The actual DVD for this movie isn't coming out until next month unfortunately so you still got a bit of a wait before you can hope to try and find it.



ah ok thanks for the info


----------



## rajin (May 1, 2015)

*Kamisama no Iutoori Ni 107 Raw*

*Focus back to Jin*


----------



## Succubus (May 19, 2015)

live-action movie is out

Chapter 3


----------



## TigerTwista (May 22, 2015)

Thanks for the link you beat me to it lol.  Though I'm a bit glad you been keeping an eye on it when i've told you when it was gonna come out lol.


----------



## rajin (Jun 10, 2015)

*Kamisama no Iutoori Ni 112 Raw*

*Chapter 81!*


----------



## rajin (Jul 22, 2015)

*Chapter 58

Chapter 58

Chapter 58*


----------



## rajin (Aug 5, 2015)

*cnet128 translation*


----------



## rajin (Aug 19, 2015)

*Kamisama no Iutoori Ni 121 Raw*

*Chapter 27*


----------



## rajin (Oct 21, 2015)

*Kamisama no Iutoori Ni 130 Raw*

*Chapter 58*


----------



## TigerTwista (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks for trying to keep this manga updated rajin, I feel like this is one of those underrated series


----------



## rajin (Jan 12, 2016)

*Nevermind, twas just a really good cover*


----------



## rajin (Jan 19, 2016)

*Chapter 159*


----------



## rajin (Jan 26, 2016)

*this*


----------



## rajin (Feb 10, 2016)

*seem like Pere was simply careless in the next chapter*


----------



## rajin (Mar 8, 2016)

*Chapter 208*


----------



## rajin (Mar 15, 2016)

*LQ Scan, but good translation!*


----------



## rajin (Apr 5, 2016)

*Chapter 212*


----------



## evolzetjin (Apr 11, 2016)

How comes no one talks about this underrated gem of a manga ? 
I was totally hooked after the very first pages ! 

Well, It seems we're approching the end... I hope there's still a lot of stuff to happen before, but the number of protagonists is getting really low aha


----------



## rajin (Apr 12, 2016)

*New chapter!*


----------



## rajin (Apr 26, 2016)

*blocked*


----------



## rajin (May 17, 2016)

Chapter 147


----------



## rajin (May 31, 2016)

Chapter 83


----------



## rajin (Jul 12, 2016)

18 is out


----------



## rajin (Jul 19, 2016)

Chapter 85


----------



## rajin (Sep 6, 2016)

New chapter!


----------



## rajin (Sep 27, 2016)

']


----------



## evolzetjin (Oct 29, 2016)

Glad to know someone has access to raws ! 
Is there any team still translating KNI ?


----------



## rajin (Nov 9, 2016)

']


----------



## rajin (Dec 6, 2016)

330 by Sense


----------



## Aduro (Dec 28, 2016)

Soooo... Ushimitsu became god and something about time travel then the end?


----------



## IdioticGamer (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm left confused. But damn I really loved the first half of Part 2 and the entirety of Part 1. Afterwards it's kinda shaky on what quality it stays. You were a good read Kamisama, I guess. I'll miss you and your gambles. This is one series that you really stick with the characters early on.


----------



## Aduro (Jan 3, 2017)

IdioticGamer said:


> I'm left confused. But damn I really loved the first half of Part 2 and the entirety of Part 1. Afterwards it's kinda shaky on what quality it stays. You were a good read Kamisama, I guess. I'll miss you and your gambles. This is one series that you really stick with the characters early on.


I kinda liked the second part of Part 2 more. Akashi and Ushimitsu came across as too similar to Shun and Amaya at first. But I really liked it starting from the rock paper scissors thing. Plus Ushimitsu started to grow on me after a while, and Kaneshiro managed to bring the two series together pretty well too (although it was a shame to interfere with 'Icarus' high'). I felt like the final action was pretty powerful too since we had to re-live all the more difficult character deaths of the first part.

Honestly the main strength this series had was that it kept the reader on its toes in the way it killed of characters both major and minor in really unpredictable ways. But it also made me care about lots of them more than other game of death series like Btooom and Doubt by making so many characters vibrant and instantly memorable. The biggest downside for me is that the references to some of the kids games and Japanese wordplay were lost on me as a foreigner.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sarevokh (Jan 4, 2017)

It seems the scantrad takes some time....

Here's a text only translation of the Final chapter :


----------



## Rai (Jan 4, 2017)

What a shitty ending.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 5, 2017)

So this manga finally ends huh.

I was enjoying part 1 until he "killed" the main cast off and start off with similar but shittier versions of the main casts, wished he would have make them different.

Akashi is meh overall and Ushimitsu is just outright annoying/disgusting. 

Shun and Amaya's death  Really liked them both. At the very least Shun died like a badass mofo and Amaya died with a smile, so it's still a win(?)  

While Akashi and Ushimitsu...

It's still an entertaining manga overall and hopefully an anime adaption out of it one day.



ℜai said:


> What a shitty ending.


why hello there


----------



## Rai (Jan 5, 2017)

@Vino your wife is stalking me


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 5, 2017)

ℜai said:


> @Vino your wife is stalking me


Bullying does include a bit of stalking, yes.


----------



## Rai (Jan 5, 2017)

HK bullying me? No


----------

